# Stuck with 1/2 Foam



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

This discussion was brewing elsewhere, but I didn't want to hijack the thread. The point was that we in the south can't find any foam thicker than 1/2 inch. Bonding sheets is a less than perfect solution in my experience and driving to lllinois is a hassle. I have never asked the local Lowes if they would order anything thicker. My guess is that they would be afraid they we be stuck with whatever I didn't buy. Has anyone ever had their local stores order anything thicker?


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

My lowes only carries the 1/2 and I did make lots of tombstones last year out of it but it was a pain to glue three pieces together.This year I found a little hardware/lumber store that has the 3 inch in stock.So be sure to check the little local stores even if they don't carry most will order but it is pricey around 35.00.But for me well worth it.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Depends on if the local Lowes is getting the foam as a 'direct ship' or if its coming from warehouse. If it comes from warehouse it shouldnt be a problem, but with direct ship you should talk to the dept. manager and see if they can order it specific for you. 

good luck


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You should be able to use polyurethane glue. Even though I live in Ill and can get it larger, you should be able to glue it together with no problems.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I just got a "no, we can't do that" when I asked about getting the thicker foamcore. 

I have glued together several thickness' worth to get a more substantial stone. It really sucks, but it's better than nothing if I want a really thick stone. 

Mostly, I just do stones using the 1/2 inch thickness. It limits the depth of the details, but I think the thickness is close to the style of the old 1700-1800 stones anyway.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Call Lowes, tell them you want to talk to the manager, explain to the manager that as a valued customer in this time of economic crisis, that the corporation he works for has the resources to ship the same product to other stores in the same chain. Then after you ask him for corporate office phone numner, advise him that you are going to take your business to Home Depot.


----------



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

I have used liquid nails in the past, which is polyurethene glue. Maybe I just haven't mastered the amounts, placement, and clamping. It's around the edges that I have the separation. The middle remains bonded. I used spackling and then painted, but still separated enough to crack the spackling. If I can't be persuasive enough with the management at Lowes, I'll give liquid nails another try.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

MotelSixx said:


> Call Lowes, tell them you want to talk to the manager, explain to the manager that as a valued customer in this time of economic crisis, that the corporation he works for has the resources to ship the same product to other stores in the same chain. Then after you ask him for corporate office phone numner, advise him that you are going to take your business to Home Depot.


Yeah, er...good luck with that. I work in the CSR dept at Uhaul, and people calling to complain or threaten doesn't work and just gives them a bad name.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Find a local owned hardware store and ask them what they can order for you and what the min order is. I use all the big box stores but get the little stuff and special stuff from my local hardware store. Once they know you you will find them to bo an incredible resource. I am fortunate to have several of these stores in a 15 minute driving range. The best one has stuff you would not believe and in some cases is not available any where but the dark dusty corner of a true hardware store.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I had trouble with liquid nail for foam also 4 of my tombstones came apart when I inserted them into the ground.I used carpet glue on some last year and those held up fine(longer curing time tho).Maybe I didn't use enough glue ,thought I did really thought It was to much glue.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Look in the phone book under insulation....call a few numbers, and I'm sure you will find all the thick foam you need.
I had the same problem here in Louisiana...1/2" only, but I did find the thick stuff at the insulation place.
Also I have found lots of FREE foam at the loading docks of large furniture stores....they are happy to give it to you.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

1/2" foam, the bane of my Texas existence..... here is the tombstone I just finished... 7 times over, I might add....










_Oh wait, this wasnt a rant thread, was it_, LOL. Sorry bout that... couldn't hold it in 

I'm going to rent a Uhaul, drive north til I find 3 inch foam, hand them $1000 to load the truck with as much foam as I can get for that amount, and drive it back to Texas. Do that once a year or so, and I will have it made.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Wow! I didn't realize they didn't sell the 1" stuff everywhere. They sell it here, but it's like $20 a sheet.

... Dixie come make a road trip to my place and you can get as much foam as you need!
.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hahaha FYF - as per Google, that is 899 mi – about 13 hours 43 mins.....

Not too far for foam and good friends!!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Front Yard Fright said:


> Wow! I didn't realize they didn't sell the 1" stuff everywhere. They sell it here, but it's like $20 a sheet.


Darn, I pay almost that much for the crappy 1/2" stuff. I guess when it comes to haunting there are some advantages to living in the south (longer warm season for working outdoors and lack of snow to cover our props), but there are decidedly some disadvantages as well. Other than haunters, we have no use for thick insulation here. I have said it before and I will say it again. This world needs to seriously start thinking about us haunters more often when they design products and stock products. I feel like such an abandoned and overlooked minority.


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

How about Joann fabrics They sale foam sheets


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The problem is it doesn't get that cold down here in the south so the builders don't use the thick foam.
It does get hot ....so wouldn't the thick foam help with that? I'm just sayin'


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The problem is it doesn't get that cold down here in the south so the builders don't use the thick foam.
It does get hot ....so wouldn't the thick foam help with that? I'm just sayin'


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The problem is it doesn't get that cold down here in the south so the builders don't use the thick foam.
It does get hot ....so wouldn't the thick foam help with that? I'm just sayin'

oops posted twice by accident.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Third times the charm. LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I wonder if that is something they could order for you. Iam sure you would have to get a whole case or what ever but it may be possible.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I know here in Richmond, Virginia Lowes only sells 1/2" foam but if you go to Home Depot they have foam in 1/2", 3/4" and the 2" size so you know where I get it from and the 2" size is now only $29 a sheet now. I wish they would have in 3" size here.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow, what do ya know, I finally found 1 thing I like about living in bum flippin egypt. LOL Can get thick foam here. :devil:

My 2 cents: When I made more stones last year, I used: Loctite's Power Grab Foamboard Adhesive ~ witch is a construction adhesive~ to adhere wooden strips to the back of the stones. They were clamped down and allowed to dry overnite. Then I screwed wooden stakes to the wooden strips and they held the stones in 30+ winds. I LOVE the stuff and swear by it. --I was not paid in any way for that plug. LOL heehee Just my 2 cents. (climbing down from soapbox--lol)


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Have you checked a local material yard? Like the places that deal in cement and stucco products? Pink/blue foam board is what they use to put synthetic stucco over.


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

Has anyone every used great stuff to glue foam sheets together?

I had a haunter friend tell me that is what he uses, but I have not tried it.


----------

